# Spirulina for baby shrimp?



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Not sure, I've been dosing Mousara BioPlus which is supposed to provide a food source for babies amongst other things. Have 3 or 4 berried crystals and about 10 berried cherries so I haven't had any young yet to see but the person I got the shrimp from swears by it.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

either way, it can't do bad, correct?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Shouldn't. This is the description for the bioplus

"Mosura BioPlus is a blend of all natural bacteria scientifically formulated to create and maintain cleaner shrimp tanks. It improves water quality required by highly sensitive shrimp species like Crystal Red Shrimps or Red Bee Shrimps by breaking down and consuming dissolved waste and impurities in water. It is also capable of breaking down physical waste and causing debris to sink down to the bottom of gravel layer and thus maintain a heathy substrate and delay the occurance Old Tank Syndrome.
It reduces mortality resulted with waste accumulation and toxic ammonia levels and helps control pathogenic bacteria outbreaks by competitive exclusion. 
BioPlus contains trace nutrients which are necessary for bacteria to grow and these trace nutrients are also needed by shrimplets and shrimps. It provides a source of food for newly born shrimps by promoting biofilm in the tank, which the shrimplets eats on. It is also an alternative food sources for juveniles and adult shrimps and lowers the infant mortality rate of shrimplets while improving the survival rate for adults. It establishes a balanced microorganism environment which is essential for healthy shrimps, other fauna and flora in a tank.
This products can be used as on going to maintain a healthy level of bio activity, resetting an old failed tank without redo the tank and use to speed up tank cycling.
Use Mosura Bioplus when you have a population bloom, this will ensure each of your shrimplets get enough microorganism as food to enhance survival and growth.
We advise to increase oxygen level when Mosura Bioplus is used, anyway, shrimps like oxygen rich environment. We recommend storing this product in cool places before and after opening. Reduce feeding when Mosura BioPlus is used as shrimps take it as a food source."

Sounds like its good to add into a shrimp tank. I use such a small spoonfull (like old style mcdonalds stir stick spoons and I used about a 1/5th of that spoon) that it should last me years.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Algae isn't the primary food source for baby shrimp, so while they may eat spirulina or chlorella, they much prefer microorganisms, which they can easily tear apart and eat. I would not put powdered spirulina into my shrimp tanks unless I had filter feeders, any uneaten spirulina will foul the water pretty quickly.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with what mordalphus is saying. Spirulina powder is better for filter feeding organisms. It's great for enriching brine shrimp and the like.

There are plenty of good shrimp foods on the market that are geared for shrimplets if you are worried about them getting enough food. 

In my opinion if your tank has been set up long enough, and it is healthy it should have enough bio film, algae, and such so they can feed themselves.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

While mine are not CRS, my cherry babies just graze my mosses just below the waterline (safer from the fish), and they survive into adulthood. 

I too have tried spirulina powder (spreading it all over the mosses), but it doesn't seem to do much. However, I've crushed the Azoo Max growth wafers, and placed it onto the moss field, and the babies are ALL over it. While the adults eat the shrimp wafer I put at the bottom of the tank.

There are other foods that are just for shrimp babies, although expensive, I suggest you try those. In my experience, spirulina powder does nothing but make the bio filtration work harder.

Attached photo is of the shrimp babies/juvies eating the Azoo Max Growth, right below the water line inside the moss field. Floating water lettuce surrounds it, fish never goes near that corner.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Totally have to disagree with you on this one. I have been putting powdered spirulina and chlorella in my tanks for years now with no I'll effect. Can't say it has done good but have not had any water fouling because of it. The shrimp do eat it.




mordalphus said:


> Algae isn't the primary food source for baby shrimp, so while they may eat spirulina or chlorella, they much prefer microorganisms, which they can easily tear apart and eat. I would not put powdered spirulina into my shrimp tanks unless I had filter feeders, any uneaten spirulina will foul the water pretty quickly.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Totally have to disagree with you on this one. I have been putting powdered spirulina and chlorella in my tanks for years now with no I'll effect. Can't say it has done good but have not had any water fouling because of it. The shrimp do eat it.


How do you mix the powder into the tank, and how can you tell they are eating the powder? Don't take me the wrong way, I want to know, as I do want to feed my baby shrimp spirulina, and so far, when I spread a small spoon full into the moss field, I do not notice much baby shrimp grazing in that moss field. However, when I dump the crushed Azoo wafer into the moss field, the baby/juvi shrimp are all over it.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

As I stated don't know if it has done good or not but the shrimp react to it when I add it to the tank. I was mainly talking about fouling the water because of adding it.



chiefroastbeef said:


> How do you mix the powder into the tank, and how can you tell they are eating the powder? Don't take me the wrong way, I want to know, as I do want to feed my baby shrimp spirulina, and so far, when I spread a small spoon full into the moss field, I do not notice much baby shrimp grazing in that moss field. However, when I dump the crushed Azoo wafer into the moss field, the baby/juvi shrimp are all over it.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> As I stated don't know if it has done good or not but the shrimp react to it when I add it to the tank. I was mainly talking put the watt fouling because of adding it.


How did you put the powder in the tank? I can't find a good way, because the powder is so light that it would just float at the top, and flow into my surface skimmer. I've had success mixing it with water as well, but I just can't tell if the shrimp is eating it.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

If there are lot of baby shrimp I add it to water then mix then pour into tank. If there are a lot of adults I make it into little nuggets.




chiefroastbeef said:


> How did you put the powder in the tank? I can't find a good way, because the powder is so light that it would just float at the top, and flow into my surface skimmer. I've had success mixing it with water as well, but I just can't tell if the shrimp is eating it.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Zulander, I will give that a try.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Feed my Cherry shrimps fish foods, (Flake )and occasional algae wafers.
Tank is planted, and both adult's and baby shrimplet's seem to be thriving.
Water changes once a month, dosing NPK once a week, or every two weeks. 
Flourish comprehensive or CSM+ B for trace.
Baby shrimps find plenty to eat in mature planted tanks IMHO.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Kinda interesting. Crazy how we know so little about these guys yet keep so many. Personally I just dont see a product like this doing much of anything. Well for the shrimps directly I should say. I guess it could be food for the micro organisims which the shrimp feed on.

Dont know though.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

GDP said:


> Kinda interesting. Crazy how we know so little about these guys yet keep so many. Personally I just dont see a product like this doing much of anything. Well for the shrimps directly I should say. I guess it could be food for the micro organisims which the shrimp feed on.
> 
> Dont know though.



Many, people spend crazy money on products for their CRS shrimp, which make sense, considering the rare ones go for hundreds, if not thousands... I am otay with Cherry shrimp. :biggrin:


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

alright, I probably order some kind of baby shrimp food rather than using spirulina. Thanks for the replies.


----------

